# Canine epilepsy & use of supplements..



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Tuck is a recently diagnosed black lab with epilepsy. 

I've been doing a lot of research about pheno meds and the use of supplements.
Some research has suggested using in conjunction with pheno, to use taurine and milk thistle.
Considering tuck is only 2.5 years, I want to protect his liver and any other organ.

If you support using these supplements with pheno... How would you dose it and would you give it all in the same meal?
I'm new to this so I need help


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry about Tuck. Wish I could help but I don't have a clue about this situation.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know much either, but my friend has her older pug on milk thistle because he has/had very high liver values. They seem to have made a big difference, his last liver tests came back normal. I think they are chews, she got them from the vet, and then the next lot off Amazon.com as they were heaps cheaper. They do stink like hell though, a real weird smell.
I'm so sorry about Tuck. I hope like anything the pills work for him. Good luck. Seriously, you are doing the absolute best you can for him, he's very lucky to have you as a owner.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Has your vet talked to you about potassium bromide? It can be effective and has no side effects. Our docs usually try that before phenobarb.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Everyone...

I'm going to be talking to the vet on monday.
Tuck is constantly whining, cannot settle and drinking so much! For a raw dog, his water intake is up.

There needs to be something better....


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely talk to your Vet about Potassium Bromide, sometimes it can be given by itself, or in conjunction with Pheno. How often was he having seizures before he was started on Pheno? Yes, I would definitely give him milk thistle and the taurine. I'm not sure if it's okay to give at the same time or not, I believe it would be. I have avoided putting Zoey on Pheno, even though she has a history of seizures. Switching her to raw & eliminating all chemicals/vaccines has virtually eliminated her seizures (knocking on wood), she still may have some as she is a diagnosed epileptic as well as has mild hydrocephalus. Zoey hasn't had any vaccines for 4 years now, and I don't plan on ever giving her any again...as she has too many health issues to which they are contraindicated.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Prior to his grand mal... He was having partials/seizures about every 4 to 5 weeks. 
The longest he's ever gone was 8 weeks.
He's been having these since he was 1.5... He's now 2.5 years old.

I'll call in on Monday... He's just not his usual... He's not a whiner, and now since the pills he is.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been giving Tank, Milk Thistle for over 4 years now, with great success.
Even his vet is impressed with his yearly bloodwork.


----------



## cavalcadegsmd (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish I didn't have something to add to this discussion, but sadly I do. 

First, Potassium Bromide has less side effects, but contrary to the above post, it does have side effects. 

Secondly, I would investigate bitter melon and talk to the vet about it.

I would also look into accupuncture and find a really good holistic DVM in your area.


----------

